# 1-Test side effects? D-Bol? 1-AD?



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Alot of people ar focused on 1-AD which coverts to 1-Test in the system they say.So why not just use 1-Test? Is it better? And does it have similar side effects as 1-ad? 
Also,I did some D-Bol the other day but makes me kinds lousy.Anyone experience this on 1-ad or test? It would be nice to get good clean pumps without the head rush etc.Feedback appreciated.Thanks


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Sorry,I meant to say that D-Bol makes me feel kinds lousy? Are 1-AD ,Test similar?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

Some people get headaches on dbol and such, usually this is blood pressure but not when your only taking it short term. You probably just need to get used to it, how much did you do though?

There are several ways of taking it schedule wise through the day.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

There has been much discussion on which is better....1-ad or oral 1-test. You need to see which works better for you.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks Mudge,I did about 430 mg's.Didn't get a headache,just felt a bit sicky.However I did have a strong workout the next day.I'm hoping Ad or Test will be easier on the system.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

430mg in one day???  Is your liver still functioning??


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Have you tried both of them DG? Any preference? How do feel about D-Bol? Thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes I have tried 1-ad and oral 1-test. For me the 1-ad seemed to work better. I think a common dose on d-bol is 50mg a day. It is mostly water gain and hard on the liver so it is not worth it, to take it alone.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

Even 50 a day is "alot."  25-35mg ED split up every 4 hours is typical for a first timer, I have heard of as much as 75mg ED for big guys, and medical tests with 100mg ED which is nuts compared to what bodybuilders do.

Anadrol is usually 50-150mg ED, as it is less effective mg for mg.

If your using this pre-workout only 30-60 minutes, I would use no more than 25mg, but most people with 5-10mg tabs split it through the day, if you have 50mg tabs then you will have to figure something out.

Since 430mg would be 86 tabs I assume that is a massive typo or you were looking at a 1AD or 1Test bottle, or this is not real DBol.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

I got the stuff from SDi Labs,they call it D-Bol (Methadrostenol) Androstene,and recommend much higher doses up to 1,720 mg. I'm not sure it's the real thing.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok...................no it's not real D-bol. It's crap!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

To sum it up, what these supplement companies do is name and package a product to look like an anabolic steroid or prescription product. If you read the ad copy closely or check out the label, you'll see these only contain legal ingredients of dubious quality and sometimes inadequate quantity. Those who don't take precautions will think they're getting real steroids. These companies target teenaged, uneducated supplement users who don't pay close attention to what they're buying or using. Not really illegal, though they're playing in the gray areas a little. 

Now think about this. Could you imagine companies like this started with the sole intent of fooling its customers? The whole customer/company relationship is based on the fact that the company thinks the buyer is too dumb to figure out what they're really buying. Their business isn't based on the exchange of money for a quality product or service; instead, their business is based on deceit from the very beginning.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

Since that stuff is a felonious substance, you generally will not find it at some online site like that, that is fake stuff labeled to sound like the real thing.

I have not heard anything positive about that company, so even being a faked substance it might be totally worthless, I do not know.

If you live in Asia though why are you ordering stuff from the United States? You can probably walk into any pharmacy and get the "real thing" if you wanted it, Thailand etc

Just like those "electric supercharger" kits which are nothing more than mildly powerfull blower fans, the supplement industry is FULL of lies, marketing hype, and flat out cow pie. I am distrustfull of most any industry catering to the public, wether it be the car aftermarket industry or the bodybuilding enthusiast and so on. Another example would be computer hardware packaging like a video card, slap some scary monsters on it, make the box bigger than your competitor, and people will probably buy more - if they are not educated on what the REALITY is.

False packaging, false promises - and probably a waste of money. Again though I have heard no real feedback about SDI Labs, other than the "oh my gawd is this real steroids?" and the answer is no, they are preying on people buying stuff based on a label. So since I have not even heard of them compared to other legal supplement companies, my assumptions are that they are selling a totally bogus product, it could be vitamin B for all I know.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

I always seem to get the wrong stuff thinking I'm on the safe side.Thanks for the info.Cheers!


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Actually I do get down to Bangkok occasionally.But  here in Taipei it's tight so I order online.I think I'm more into pro-hormones,GH etc.Not ready for the heavy.Don't know enough yet.Anyway this fake gear has to go.Thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

Stick with some 1-ad or some 1-test and you will be happy!


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.sdi-labs.com If you want to have a quick look.It's all probably garbage with little effect.Guess I got sucked in.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys I'll order either 1-AD or 1-test and see what happens.Cool.Just always concerned about side effects.I definitely don't want to lose hair etc.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

You may if there is a history of it in your family. It will speed up the process.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

GH is kind of hard core IMO, its not a pro hormone thats for sure. Most of the people that get the bloated belly or freakishly large head syndrome are using high doses, but GH is neither cheap, nor without side effects.

Dbol is a steroid anyway, so it seems funny that you would "fear the real thing."

I would not spend money on GH till you get near 300 pounds.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

This is an amusing thread.  Sad, but amusing.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2003)

i have to concur...Not nearly as funny as the thread involving you, Chicken and GP where chicken tries to bash you and insults fly around like mad.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2003)

Bash me?  Rob would never do such a thing.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 29, 2003)

Sorry Tw P.I didn't mean to make you sad buddy.I'm one of the dummies trying to figure it out.Appreciate ur previous feedback and recommendations,gotta compare notes.
I think most guys fear is well founded since so much of the stuff on the market is toxic.We get all the chemical names and it's like being in a maze of info.
Seems to be alot of very experienced people on these boards. Hope these questions aren't too stupid but the companies all say they have the best gear etc.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> Sorry Tw P.I didn't mean to make you sad buddy.I'm one of the dummies trying to figure it out.Appreciate ur previous feedback and recommendations,gotta compare notes.
> I think most guys fear is well founded since so much of the stuff on the market is toxic.We get all the chemical names and it's like being in a maze of info.
> Seems to be alot of very experienced people on these boards. Hope these questions aren't too stupid but the companies all say they have the best gear etc.



The only stupid thing you did was purchase something without finding out about it.

What is sad, is the state of the industry, that an uninformed consumer can confuse a legal supplement with an illegal steroid, and then hold an entire discussion with others confusing the topic at hand.

Its the industry that is sad, and it is companies like these with their shoddy marketing tactics that are bringing it down.

I do have a problem with your comment regarding lots of "toxic" OTC supplements.  Really?  Such as? (and if you say ephedrine....)


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

TP I wonder how do the legal orals avoid breakdown by the liver? Are they 17aa or ?

But to call the stuff toxic is a bit far fetched, as if drinking alcohol makes your liver happy to know you.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

From Ergopharm:  


As you may have noticed, this double bond position that makes Primobolan orally active is the same one found in 1-AD, which, by the way, is also orally active. Steroids with this particular double bond characteristic are known as 1-dehydroandrostanes.

During the 60???s and 70???s some papers were published describing the phenomenon of oral activity seen with 1-dehydroandrostanes, including 1-testosterone and 1-AD. What was discovered was that these compounds resist metabolic deactivation by profoundly shifting what is known as the ???17-keto redox potential??? towards the formation of active 17beta-hydroxyl steroids(2,3). What does this mean? It means that when you take 1-AD, the liver serves primarily to activate the compound, rather than break it down and excrete it as it does with other prohormones and testosterone. It means that 1-AD is ???orally active,??? yet it does not impart the liver toxicity that 17alpha-alkylation does.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

Interesting, I guess the next question would be, what does the half life look like


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it is a few hours. That is why you need to take it 2-3 times a day to be effective


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

Very short yes.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 30, 2003)

I believe that many of the hard core steroids have adverse effects on the system and since pro hormones are classified as steriod like compounds people are concerned about liver etc.Those of us who don't know much about them but want to try them are confused by various sources of info.So gotta ask.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

Then ask.

Don't make uninformed statements.  If you know of no specific OTC "toxic" substance, don't state they exist.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 30, 2003)

The man with an edge.I'm referring to many different substances that can be toxic to the liver and have other side effects from what I here.Dianabol,Anadrol,Primobolan,Stanozolol,
Oxandrolone,Flourxymestrone Etc.Etc.
Apparently you have alot of knowledge and experience so what do you think? Any of these potentially toxic in your mind?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

I have no experience with any of those substances, as they are all illicit anabolic steroids.

As well, "toxic" in the abstract is an unclear term to me.

Further, assuming they are toxic, they are not OTC, which was your initial statement.

That said, edge is good.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 30, 2003)

Did I say O T C?? I'm referring to legal,barely legal,and illegal whatever compounds.OTC may be illegal tomorrow.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 30, 2003)

Twin,I agree there's alot of mis info out there.Problem is we confuse pro hormones etc. with being similar to the hard stuff then everyone feels that if they load too long on a cycle they may end up with a by pass op etc. So out of lack of clear info and knowledge we go to a site like SDI Labs or buy the Pinnacle "crap". But I have gotten alot of good feedback and will go for the 1-ad asap.Appreciate all you guys here.Thanks


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh I forgot,Ah! Life on the edge isn't so bad.At least we are alive and Rockin.Just gotta keep pushin to the next level whatever it takes.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> Dianabol,Anadrol,Primobolan,Stanozolol,
> Oxandrolone,Flourxymestrone Etc.Etc.


All of these are illegal steriods and are 17 alkaloids(meaning this prevents them from being broken down in the liver, and thus why it is so harsh on the liver!) All oral steriods are bad on the liver. Some maybe more than others.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

Yep! 17aa compared to 17aa rule says, 50mg dbol is as toxic as 50mg anadrol. But anadrol is often used up to 150mg ED because it binds poorly to the receptor sites compared to dbol, so its is labeled as "the killer oral," Dan Duchaine said "gain 60 pounds in a month, and drop dead." Of course blood pressure would be so insane at that point, that is going to be a HUGE factor as well.

From what DG posted though the legal (OTC) orals are safe.

From my reading, Dave Palumbo says that an average cycle containing oral steroids is about as hard on the body as 2-3 beers a day, I dont know how true that is because SOME people have had issues especially when going long term or predisposed to liver problems. Without a blood test I dont think you truly know the condition of your liver before you start something, wether you have alcoholism in your past or not.

A friend of mine lost her mother a bit over a year ago, due to cirrhosis of the liver, yet she didn't drink. It was discovered she had fatty deposits surrounding the liver, I am not sure why this was a problem but it was. This person found out from the doctor after some testing that she was born with the same predisposition to fatty deposits around the liver. I believe her mother was only 66 years old, when she went downhill she went fast.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 30, 2003)

They will still put undue hardship on your liver. I get my liver emzymes check every 6 months. Right now they are still 100%. you need to cycle PH's and let your liver recoup along with your receptors!


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 30, 2003)

I know we really can't compare hard core roids with pro hormones but they still have an anabolic effect which we desire so of course they need to be cycled to give the liver a cleasnsing out.Since weré on the liver,how about the heavy protein loads? I do about 1.5-2.0 gms per lb.of body weight per day maybe more.Anyone with info on the max? Also whether we are on hormones and or heavy protein etc. is it really a concern if we load the water? Finding the balance and getting the results seems to be the main question here. Anything good for post 1-ad cycle?Thanks again


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

Natural hormonal levels are much more an issue I think than the liver, being on oral PH or steroids permanently while not a good idea for the cleansing system of the body, there is much more involved which would reduce your gains and effect you in much more drastic ways - not that dying is a good thing, but there is more involved here.

.66 x bodyweight in pounds = ounces to consume daily is the "rule" I've heard for water consumption.

So for me .66 x 231 pounds = 152.46 ounces, 128 oz in a gallon.


----------



## mr.universe (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey guy's just thought I'd chime in here, this is mr.universe@universalkits.com one of the new sponsors here at iron mag and I have to say this is some good info.  At my site we carry quite a few Pro-Hormones and from experience nothing works as well as good gear but....... for the money and legal reasons if taken correctly (stacked) you can get phenominal results with Pro-H's.  Do your homework and if anyone has any questions about our stuff drop me a line.

Best,
mr.universe


----------



## kdwa1 (Jul 30, 2003)

Interesting,but it still may need to be adjusted depending on the season i.e.dehydration etc. I usually do about a gallon per day and weigh about 180Lb. and up it in the summer.Also really into chlorella.


----------



## DJ Omega (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey everyone.  Alot of good info here.    SDI Labs was mentioned earlier in the thread.  I too  purchased D-Bol from these folks, but I have actually made some very good gains.  I know supplements vary from user to user, but is it possible that the active ingredient, Methadrostenol, is actaully effiective?  Just curious to get some opinions on this.  On a related note.....I went to Mr. Universal's site and looked at the P-GH there.  Anyone heard tell of results from this type of "steroid"?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mr.universe (Mar 31, 2005)

Just to clarify P-GH is not a steroid or GH it is an amino based GH precursor, the ingredients are on the site just go to http://www.universalkits.com and go to the P-GH section.  The testamonials are real and the product is legit, we're even running some spring specials on the site.  If anyone has any questions pleasefell free to email me.


----------

